# Looking to Ride...Connecticut



## Kira (May 7, 2008)

Hello. This is a Leap but, I am Stationed in Groton CT because my husband is a submariner (Groton Subase) And my Horses are in Ohio!!! :shock:  I actually havent ridden in OVER a year :shock: now because I am so far away and it costs so much to go home...OH but LET ME TELL YOU, I cannot go ANY longer! I want to ride SO bad, lol...Id prefer to ride my horses of course, but My life without a horse in it is empty to say the least...So Im looking to lease, or pay to ride or pay to go on a trail ride with you...heck Id pay to just sit on a horse at this point!! but im not made of money and leasing isnt cheap...ANY Advice??? Help!! :lol: 

THANKS


----------



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

I lease horses to show homes only.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

What about checking your area for trail rides? Like tourist stuff. Where you pay for a 1/2 hour ride. I know its not the same a riding your horse but at least you could ride one! That and pony rides at the circus popped into mind. :lol: j/k


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Sounds like you are having horse withdrawl. I think the best cure is looking for a stable or boarding facility in your area, introducing yourself to the owner and asking if there is anyone interested in doing a share or lease of a horse. Even just going and hanging out with the horses might help. Hope you find something, I think I would be feeling the same way in your shoes.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I'd look @ places in your area that do trail riding.  Or take Dumas idea, go for a nice ride!!


----------

